# Official: We gonna get Grizzled by the Grizzlies come Wednesday Game Thread



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Yep, thats right. I predicted a blowout loss to the Lakers, and we won. Ready for some science. Everytime I predict a win, we lose. I predicted a loss this time, we won(Laker game). So I will continue with tradition and pick a loss to Memphis


Memphis 102
Chicago 94


Gasol goes for 20/10
Stro has a few nice dunks
Jason plays well, going for 18/11


Chandler has a great game, going for 15/14
Curry plays well, going for 23/8
Jamal keeps up his great play adding 15/8
Jalen pitches in with 22


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

Swift and Chandler should be an exciting matchup, Swift has really come around lately averaging about 22ppg, 12rpg and 4bpg his last four games. I think he and Chandler could block eachother a lot, like 5 times each.

Mike Miller was held pointless against the Knicks so he's probably going to try and come back really strong. 


Bulls - 97

Grizzlies - 89

Gasol - 20pts, 11reb
Swift - 17pts, 10reb, 4blk
Miller and Williams chip in 15 each


Chandler - 18pts, 13reb, 6blk
Curry - 13pts, 7reb, 2blk
Crawford - 17pts, 6ast, 6reb
Rose adds 27


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Curry is gonna have like 45 points in this one if Cartwright let's him play some major minutes... I think Chandler and Curry should dominate... should be interesting to see Jamal's game after seeing his great performance tonight...


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Chicago 109
Memphis 88


Grizzles were done in by their own GM!! With White Chocolate (Williams) and White Trash (Miller) they don't stand a chance!!!












HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

Classic letdown game. Jason Williams goes beserk.


----------



## tenkev (Jun 12, 2002)

Memphis 120
Chicago 80

Leading scorer: Wesley Person 6/6 from 3 pt range


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*battle of the great young big men*

pau and stro vs eddie and dalibar

actually everytime i predict that the bulls lose.. they win
so im gonna say
bulls 424 
grizz 23

( i really like memphis.. they have been awesome since the break)


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Yep, thats right. I predicted a blowout loss to the Lakers, and we won. Ready for some science. Everytime I predict a win, we lose. I predicted a loss this time, we won(Laker game). So I will continue with tradition and pick a loss to Memphis


It doesn't work if you announce it. Sort of like a birthday wish.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

Automatic LOSS!
Bulls are always losing to the bad teams and here and there beat the good teams. So after having to travel and getting their heads swollen by beating the Lakers, they will come out flat!

Did the Grizzlies play in NY tonight or were they at home?


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Yep, thats right. I predicted a blowout loss to the Lakers, and we won. Ready for some science. Everytime I predict a win, we lose. I predicted a loss this time, we won(Laker game). So I will continue with tradition and pick a loss to Memphis


Yeah I sometimes play the reverse physcology game but you should never admit that is what you are doing. It's like saying the player on the line is a great FT shooter, Red Kerr does it alot, alot of times they shoot a brick. But he never say, I'm gonna say he is a good FT shoter before he says it .
Anyway you know what I mean. We all play our own games. It has come to superstituos acts from us die-hard fans....
hmmm maybe I'll paint my toenails red tonight!:sigh:


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Bulls win 117-89 Curry goes off for 32 points in 26 minutes.

Jamal gets 11 assists, a new career high. Jay and Jamal play together cause Trenton tweaks an ankle in warmups, Hoiberg misses the flight and Rose needs to get some stiches from a cut opened by an elbow by Miller. Jay and Jamal are ecstatic and can be seen skipping around in delight while holding hands. They can also be seen dropping a combined 52 points on Memphis on 75% shooting. Chandler grabs his usual boring 13 rebounds and has maybe 8 blocks.

Bagaric also gets 1 minute! He proceeds to get 6 fouls and is ejected.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Yep, thats right. I predicted a blowout loss to the Lakers, and we won. Ready for some science. Everytime I predict a win, we lose. I predicted a loss this time, we won(Laker game). So I will continue with tradition and pick a loss to Memphis
> 
> 
> ...


Yo vintage.. looking at our players stats there. It doesn't look like we're losing hahahaha... it's cool though. I can see a flash of your optimism somewhere in there hehehe...


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I hope the Bulls not going to take this game litely. Because Grizzlies is a very good team now. Their players are pretty consistent.

Gasol is always the one to watch. Swift have been playing exactly like how I predicted after the Gooden trade. The Griz keep the right PF. Tough matchup for Chandler (Swift is strong), but I predict the match will be even. 

Chandler got 10 - 14 points and 10 rebounds 4 blocks.
Swift, 17 points and 10 rebounds 2 blocks.

The other player who I think is worth to keep an eye on is Wesley Person. You saw how Rick Fox hit 6 threes last night against us. Wesley is a much better shooter, he'll sure makes a lot of treys if he's open. If our perimeter defender sucks tonight.

Wesley will score 20+ points and lots of treys. 

The Bulls:

Eddy will continue to score. Probably another 20+ points. He won't grab too many rebounds maybe 7, not double digit. 

Jamal will keep his streak going. 15 points 9 assist.

Rose 25 points 4 assist.

Donyell with double double, 12 points 10 rebounds. 

Jason, 12 points 6 assist 2 steals in 16 minutes.

the result:
Bulls win 105 - 101


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

The Bulls games are very hard to predict. They got me almost bankrupt…They are keep wining the games which they should lost, and they are keep losing the games, which they should won…As far as Memphis, they beat Nicks last night at the Madison Square Garden…another miracle…but if the Bulls will keep playing like they did last night, then there is no problem, of course there is still “but…”


----------



## TJ (Jul 23, 2002)

BULLS WIN !! BULLS WIN !!

Continuing the recent tradition of winning games they should lose and losing games they should win, they will beat the Grizzles because they will be big underdogs. The Griz are hot right now and the popular belief is that Hubie has them playing great. I think it is a bunch of huey but they have been winning. 

BULLS 102
Memphis 99


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Memphis come in as winners of 5 out of their last 7 games. The five teams they beat? Miami, Cleveland, Denver, Toronto, and New York. Takes a little more than that to strike fear into my heart. Hopefully Big Bill can keep the team focused and they can fuel off of the energy of the Laker win.

Bulls win, but given it's on the road, we win in triple overtime.


----------



## TJ (Jul 23, 2002)

We are 5 1/2 point dogs today ( according to the Tribune ) and I though we would at least 7. I guess we earn a little respect. 

The only way we win is if we do not lose our intensity and play as hard as we can. I think that is what happens when lose games like the one to the Clippers.


----------



## philipm27 (Sep 26, 2002)

Both teams just had BIG wins, but the Grizzlies have been very tough at home. I predict a very good game. At least I hope so, since I am going to be there


:yes: :grinning:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> 
> Bagaric also gets 1 minute! He proceeds to get 6 fouls and is ejected.


OT: Does anyone else remember somebody coming close to actually doing this a few years ago? Can't remember who it was -- set the league record for fastest accumulation of 6 fouls...


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> OT: Does anyone else remember somebody coming close to actually doing this a few years ago? Can't remember who it was -- set the league record for fastest accumulation of 6 fouls...


It was a Dallas Mav playing a little Hack-a-Shaq. Nelson was the coach.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> OT: Does anyone else remember somebody coming close to actually doing this a few years ago? Can't remember who it was -- set the league record for fastest accumulation of 6 fouls...


diop came close a few nights ago.


----------



## TJ (Jul 23, 2002)

COuld that Dallas player have been Bonzi Wells ?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Official: We gonna get Grizzled by the Grizzlies come Wednesday Game Thread*



> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> 
> 
> Yo vintage.. looking at our players stats there. It doesn't look like we're losing hahahaha... it's cool though. I can see a flash of your optimism somewhere in there hehehe...



I know.............I cant help myself. Last night was an unbeliebaBULL(S) perfomance from our squad. Look what happens when Rose hits from outside, Crawford hits from outside, Chandler rebounds well, Curry scores at will. The result is we are very tough to stop. We are young, so it will be inconsistent, but sooner or later, we will become more consistent. Kobe had 36 points, or something like that, but we still walloped the Lakers. We have the firepower to beat teams when a key player on their team has a great game.(scoring wise)

Maybe I am being too optimistic...........but damn, as a Bulls fan, how can't I?


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Bulls take this one....

Bulls 102
Mem 96


Curry 24pts 6rbds 2blks

Tyson 17pts 14rbds 3blks

Rose 22pts 7ast 6rbds 1stl

Craw 15pts 8ast 2stls

Yell 15pts 11rbds 3ast 2blks

Jwill 10pts 5ast 2stl



:yes: :grinning:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

A great win followed by a disappointing loss. Thats how it usually goes for the Bulls.


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiTown4Life</b>!
> Bulls take this one....
> 
> Bulls 102
> ...


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... don't say anything, but your guys add up to 103 points in a 102 point game.

Way to be optomistic! :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Hmmmmmmm this is a tough one to predict. It could go either way. Bulls maintain intesity...realize they can be a force to be reckoned with and beat the GRIZZ or they let themselves down after the big win last night and come out with no intesity and get blown out. Analyzing the youth of this team I predict the latter and say

Grizzlies 103
Bulls 85


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... don't say anything, but your guys add up to 103 points in a 102 point game.


You actually counted them? Well take that point off of Yells stat line...

:yes:


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

The grizzlies a playing much better ball than the Bulls are right now and there over all "team game" is a fair bit better all round.

However the Bulls have a major miss-match at the 5 and if Eddie comes to play he could seriously punish the Grizzlies front court.

The Grizzlies do not have a bulky front court player that can contain Curry, and that might well cost them their winning streak.

If the Bulls recognize the miss match, and play unselfish ball (i.e. pound it down to Curry) they should win. If selfishness takes over and the perimeter players try and "get there's" the Bulls will get smoked.


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiTown4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> You actually counted them? Well take that point off of Yells stat line...
> ...



It's only six numbers, it's not like I needed an abacus... hahaha.

Just givin ya crap man! :grinning:


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> OT: Does anyone else remember somebody coming close to actually doing this a few years ago? Can't remember who it was -- set the league record for fastest accumulation of 6 fouls...


The fastest player to pick up five fouls, if I'm not mistaken, was in a Dallas-Bulls game. The player was trying to upset Rodman if I remember correctly. He picked up 6 fouls in something like a minute. It was some scrub, but i can't remember his name.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

I know that Ian...

Question... can we contain White CoCo?

:yes:


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Keep an eye on Battier...might be a Bull next season.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Man Jay Williams and Jalen Rose really make a terrible defensive combination.....

speakin of defense... isn't that why Blount is in? Gasol is tearin him a new A-hole...


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

Wow J-Will (White butterfudge) is just slicing and dicing out there,

he has 7 dimes in less than a quarter,,,,,

Yikes!


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*why isnt*

mike miller playing


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

41 points by the Grizz in the first quarter. Nice to see there's no let down one step foward, one step back.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I knew it... phenomenal win... followed by a disappointing loss.

I smell it :nonono:


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*what happened to the leagues mvp..*

eddie curry??
i thought he was gonna dominate


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: what happened to the leagues mvp..*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> eddie curry??
> i thought he was gonna dominate


He did............last night.:yes:


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

it would be really nice to see the team pull together, get their heads out of their collective ***es, and put together a come from behind win on the road...

really it would...


but any team that gives up 41 points in a quarter doesn't ever deserve to win that game.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: what happened to the leagues mvp..*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> eddie curry??
> i thought he was gonna dominate


I thought you were leaving us alone? :yes:


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*ok guys quick poll*

who do u think is on the better track..
the bulls or the grizz
the grizz have amazing young talent in pau sto jwill( who will prob be better than craw or jwill .. his #s are great this year) mike miller dickerson and battier.. remember jerry west is the gm and hes saving money so he can go after kobe in 2004
or the bulls..??


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Didn't Memphis trade scraps for Wesley Person? He could've been the shooter we needed on this team....


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

You might want to wipe Dickerson off the list of the Grizzlies "amazing" young talent. The only thing amazing about Dickerson is how much time he spends on the IR and how much the Grizzz pay him to do so.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

grizz are closing it down inside with zones making it tough for Curry to operate. Bulls don't have a good enough perimeter game to draw them out of the zone.

Also, it looks like Cartwright has no answer for the Grizz's half court traps...poor preparation by our coaching staff.


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

Man now Brevin Knight is slicing through your defense,,,,

I had no idea your the Chicago point defense was this bad, the Grizz point guards have 11 assists in less than 16 minutes.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*M. Miller hurt again*

Jezz, wtf


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

*Kids stats so far:*

Curry - 12 pts 6 boards 0pf

Chandler - 9 pts 2 boards 2pf


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Told ya Wesley Person is going to kill us.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

yeah... the Teen Towers are putting up stats allright...

but the team still can't get any closer than 10pt deficit.
therein lies the basic problem.


the whole 'can't win on the road' thing, is, for the moment, an enormous psychological hurdle.

I would rate these two teams as rather evenly matched, all other things being equal -- but the Bulls are having it handed to them, because they just don't believe they can bring the same energy to a road game

:sigh: :sour:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Where's the defense? 67 points with 2:39 left in the 2nd?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Do either Eddy or Tyson look like they are starting to take Gasol's game personally? I'd love to see someone decide to stop him.

Maybe put Bags in for a hatchet job?


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Crawford has got to slow Williams down.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: ok guys quick poll*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> who do u think is on the better track..
> the bulls or the grizz
> the grizz have amazing young talent in pau sto jwill( who will prob be better than craw or jwill .. his #s are great this year) mike miller dickerson and battier.. remember jerry west is the gm and hes saving money so he can go after kobe in 2004
> or the bulls..??


Stromile has had a couple good games for the first time in his career. If he can keep it up til the end of the season I'm impressed, otherwise he's still a bust. There is no knock on Pau from me. Jason plays well, but he's nothing great. He's a terrible shooter but he's got his TO numbers down and still makes great passes. Mike Miller is good, Dickerson got a contract and now is the ERob of Memphis, and Battier is a defensive SF... they have some promise, but I don't see Memphis making any headway without another legitimate superstar. Pau isn't gonna be enough to carry them.

Bulls have a better future.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Grizz shooting 74% from the floor. This won't keep up. We still have a chance in this game.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Potatoe</b>!
> The grizzlies a playing much better ball than the Bulls are right now and there over all "team game" is a fair bit better all round.


That's all Hubie. I'm really impressed with what he's done this year, the Grizz play good basketball. They don't always win, but they are playing hard night in and night out.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Marshall with 5 assists to lead the Bulls so far. Where are Jalen and Jamal?


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> yeah... the Teen Towers are putting up stats allright...
> 
> but the team still can't get any closer than 10pt deficit.
> ...



Talent wise there isn't much difference between the teams, but it seems the Grizz have a better "mix" of players and more clearly defined roles.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

74 points at the half....... OUCH!!


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*um erob*

never averaged 20 for a whole season
he just got lucky in the playoffs.. his shot is miserable
sto has had more big games than tyson..
hes finally gettin a chance to play now that drew is gone
plus pau is more developed than eddy
but of course yall are gonna make excuses


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Both Crawford's and Rose's perimeter defense is killing us! Williams and Person are doing whatever they want. Did anyone see Curry chew out Rose when Person beat him to the basket forcing Curry to foul?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

The reason we always lose on the road is because Rose always plays terrible on the road. He brings his game at home...sometimes. He's the captain, the captain needs to get his game going on the road for us to win. 

Double-edged sword... we live or die with em


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: um erob*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> 
> but of course yall are gonna make excuses



Says the Laker fan who came up with them after the Bulls beat the Lakers last night...........


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*vintage what excuse did i make??*

im just sick of yall sayin eddy dominated shaq..
eddy was guarded one on one.. and most of his baskets were on pick and rolls
shaq everytime he touched it was swarmed with people


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> Both Crawford's and Rose's perimeter defense is killing us! Williams and Person are doing whatever they want. Did anyone see Curry chew out Rose when Person beat him to the basket forcing Curry to foul?


I hope that is true. I'd love to see Eddy chewing out anybody. He'd be one fierce competitor if that fire gets ignited. 300lbs of grade "A" U.S. Prime [email protected]$$ human being! Go Eddy!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Can't watch this game on TV, since I don't have any of the channels...

It may be time to go zone if the perimeter defense is so bad. Memphis is winning because they are shooting lights out. But I guess the Bulls should play a little better defense; it's not like the Grizzly Bears are playing great defense, either.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: vintage what excuse did i make??*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> eddy was guarded one on one.. and most of his baskets were on pick and rolls
> shaq everytime he touched it was swarmed with people



One excuse and counting........please continue. I am too tired to go back and look on other threads.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Bulls look horrible*

This team needs a complete do over.

75 points in a half, man thats unusual punishment.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: um erob*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> Erob never averaged 20 for a whole season
> he just got lucky in the playoffs.. his shot is miserable


I'll concede that, though I think you resort to hyperbole



> sto has had more big games than tyson..


Not many...and he IS a YEAR OR TWO OLDER IN LEAGUE YEARS< AND EVEN MORE AGE WISE




> hes finally gettin a chance to play now that drew is gone
> plus pau is more developed than eddy
> but of course yall are gonna make excuses


Being more developed doesn't =better down the road. 

Eddy will dominate....Pau won't. Case closed..


----------



## tenkev (Jun 12, 2002)

> Eddy will dominate....Pau won't. Case closed..


If you say so.


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: um erob*



> Eddy will dominate....Pau won't. Case closed..



That's absurd....

How you can state so emphatically that a Quick, athletic, highly skilled player who measures in at 7'1, "won't dominate" is beyond me?


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

This Game sucks!! They left their defense at home!
I knew this was gonna happen.
Grizzo, are the Bulls the only team you hate????? I know you are a Laker fan, but tonght you are a Memphis fan and when we play some other team you are that team's fan. Why do you post on the Bull's forum if you obviously hate the Bulls and it seems like you have a personal vendetta against this team. Is your real name Charles Barkley???


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Marshall, Chandler, and Curry are showin up tonight... no one else is.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Big Bill really has to work on his half-time adjustments. The Bull just gave up 6 unanswerred points to begin the third.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Rose is shooting like 20 or 30 percent. No one is getting back on D.... how many fastbreak pts do these guys have against the Bull?

And if I was Chandler, I'd be pissed that Pau is makin me look like a *****!!!


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

I feel like I'm in a time warp watching a Doug Moe game. This isn't an exact quote and isn't in the link but Moe's response to critics of his team giving up well over a hundred points on a regular basis was something like: "Hey if we score more than they do we played good defense."

Doug Moe quotes 

Rose blows and must go.

Rose 

for

Person & Knight

:yes:

Has "Jay" found his jock yet. If Knight were a wide receiver and "Jay" a cornerback, he wouldn't even be in the television picture.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: um erob*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> never averaged 20 for a whole season
> he just got lucky in the playoffs.. his shot is miserable
> sto has had more big games than tyson..
> ...


Weird, neither has Dickerson. And after his one and only good season where he scored 18 a game, he missed 12 games the net year. That's not too bad. But he's missed about 60 this year and he missed 78 last year. And Stro has had more big games than Tyson? Uhhh... when? 

Stro has had 7 games of more than 10 rebounds this year.
Tyson has had 13 games of more than 10, and one of 22.

Stro has had 4 games of more than 20 points this year.
Tyson has also had 4.

Tyson has had 4 games of more than 4 blocks.
Stromile has had 5.

Stromile averages 9.1ppg, 5.4reb and 1.5blk after his THIRD YEAR in the league, he declared from LSU as a sophomore.

Tyson averages 9.3ppg, 6.6reb and 1.4blk after his SECOND YEAR out of high school.

Any GM would rather have Tyson than Stromile.

Stromile has been a bust until the past three or four games, but plenty of players have good stretches and then dissappear again. I think Stromile will be a good player, but there is no way you can say he's better than Tyson and he likely never will be.


As far as Curry and Pau, Pau is the best player out of the past two drafts, save MAAAAYBE Gilbert. Pau is better than 3/4s the PF in the league already in his third year. There is no way you can diss Pau, but why would you diss Curry? Last sighting of Eddy Curry had him TEACHING A THING OR TWO TO SHAQUILLE O'NEAL.

I'm not really into trashing one time in favor of another. The Grizz will be top 4 teams in the western conference by 2005. Stromile will be a good player, Gasol already is, Miller and Battier are solid and they'll have a good pick in this draft. Dickerson will probably battle Grant Hill for least number of games played since signing a big contract.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

EDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! (note: not to be confused with Eddie)


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Hassell is finally playing...the team's last hope for some kind of defense.


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: um erob*



> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> 
> 
> Weird, neither has Dickerson. And after his one and only good season where he scored 18 a game, he missed 12 games the net year. That's not too bad. But he's missed about 60 this year and he missed 78 last year. And Stro has had more big games than Tyson? Uhhh... when?
> ...



Good post...

Very accurate player assessments IMO


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

They are doing what we did to the Lakers last night. They are shooting 67% on 58% from 3.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: um erob*



> Originally posted by <b>Potatoe</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a difference between very good and great. Pau is likely a very good player over the course of his career. But KG he will not be. And he likely won't be dirk either.

However, Eddy is in a rare class, and he and Yao are roughly going to be the class of their position in 3 years.

Pau will still have KG, Duncan, Webber will still be around, as will wallace, Jermain Oneil, DIRK and a few others. Though he has their skills, the one thing that they all have is FREAKISH ATHLETICISM. Pau is a good athlete, but a freak he is not. As for dirk, he isn't a freak either.....but he is virtually lights out anywhere inside of 24ft.

Tell me, who does Eddy have like that to compete against at his side IN THE POST??? Shaq, Z, Brad miller, and Yao. There are your All-Star Centers this year. Eddy will be better than Brad, and Z, likely rival Yao, and Shaq will be retired.

It isn't about how skilled you are, but how much better than your compettion you are.....that is required for dominance...


----------



## THA DOCTA (Feb 17, 2003)

Why are the Twwn Towers always pickin up fouls so fast. Chandler gone until the end of the 3 quarter with 4 and Curry has 3, come on guys


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

Looks like the refs are calling this game for Memphis as well!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Battier with 5 fouls, Gasol with 3. Do we go at them and get them out of the game?


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Are you kiddin me on that offensive foul?

Woohoo.... Blount and Baxter are in, instant offense! 

So who do we play next?


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

Curry is playing very well, much as I suspected the Grizz simply don't have a player that can defend a guy Curry's size.


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: um erob*



> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Stromile will be a good player, Gasol already is, Miller and Battier are solid and they'll have a good pick in this draft.



They probably won't have a good pick this year because they owe their pick to Detroit unless it's first overall.

Despite this I still agree that the Grizzlies are only 2-3 years away from making some serious noise in the west.


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Potatoe</b>!
> Curry is playing very well, much as I suspected the Grizz simply don't have a player that can defend a guy Curry's size.



I think the only players on the Grizzlies roster that can guard a guy like Eddy is Wright but of course he isn't playing unfortunately.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Dear Jalen,

4-for-13 in the 3rd quarter just doesn't cut it. I can "shoot" better taking a midnight piss in the bathroom with the lights off. Please refrain from shooting the rest of the game. It would be much appreciated... a couple decent passes would be much abilged, too!

Thanks,
RetroDreams


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Battier just fouled out?

Maybe Jalen will become a better "pisser" now....


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

If THE grizzlies win tonight....don't they sweep the season series??

How embarrasing.....:upset:


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: um erob*



> Originally posted by <b>Sangha</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right. They'll still have a lottery pick though cause they get Houston's pick.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Battier just fouled out?
> 
> Maybe Jalen will become a better "pisser" now....


Battier just got his fourth... ?????


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: um erob*



> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> There is a difference between very good and great. Pau is likely a very good player over the course of his career. But KG he will not be. And he likely won't be dirk either.
> ...



I don't think Duncan, Webber or Dirk are "freaks", in fact I would argue that Gasol is as good if not a better athlete than those guys. He's also taller and way longer.

BTW the fact that there are a lot of good PF's in the leage has nothing to do with a players ability to "dominate" any particular game. That makes no sence at all.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

CBS.sportsline.com has Battier playing with 7 fouls. These refs really are favoring the Grizz.....


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

An 18 point lead into the 4th... hmph.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Rose sucks. He has more bad games then good. Way to go leader!!! He'll continue to keep shooting... he hasn't reached his average.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> CBS.sportsline.com has Battier playing with 7 fouls. These refs really are favoring the Grizz.....


Ah I see. Gasol has 4 and so does Battier, he just picked up his 4th fouling Baxter on a fastbreak. For us-- Chandler, Rose and Baxter have 4 each. Curry has 3.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Can we chalk another loss up to bad guard play? Where are our Boy Wonders in Jay or Jamal?


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> CBS.sportsline.com has Battier playing with 7 fouls. These refs really are favoring the Grizz.....


LOL I guess we get special treatment (smile)...


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Man, I never thought I'd say this, but Fizer's injury really killed our second team. I really feel sorry for Jason Williams and what he has to work with when he is on the floor with the 2nd team. I could round up 4 50 year olds from the Y who could score more then that group.


----------



## THA DOCTA (Feb 17, 2003)

BC needs to have Rose starting the 4th on the bench and have williams and Crawford playin the point and the 2


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> 
> 
> Ah I see. Gasol has 4 and so does Battier, he just picked up his 4th fouling Baxter on a fastbreak. For us-- Chandler, Rose and Baxter have 4 each. Curry has 3.


Thanks, *airety!*, can't see the game. CBS.sportsline.com doesn't have any Bull with more than three fouls.

Was begining to wonder why Battier was still in the line-up.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Can we chalk another loss up to bad guard play? Where are our Boy Wonders in Jay or Jamal?


Well Jay Will has only played 12 minutes compared to Jamal's 21....

Jamal shootin 2-6
Jay 2-3

They're both playin terrible D though.

Maybe we'll get to see Jay Will play like crap in the 4th.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

103-80 at the beginning of the 4th? Where's Artis Gilmore, George Gervin and the red, white and blue basketballs? I'm watching the ABA!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Potatoe</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL I guess we get special treatment (smile)...


 Probably playing six players at a time, too!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Dear Billy,

What would it take to get Eddy into the game for some 4th quarter minutes? I know how jealous you were of Patrick Ewing because he had a better offensive game then you, but taking it out on Eddy because he isn't "defensive" enough is just too much. For the sakes of actually scoring 25 points in the 4th, put Eddy on the floor. BTW, Jalen Rose sucks... 4-14? Uggh.

Thanks,
RetroDreams


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: um erob*



> Originally posted by <b>Potatoe</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said any particular game. So your assertion that I did makes no "sence" at all.

As for Dirk, I stated the difference between him and everyone else already. Clearly you didn't read it. As for Webber, At his size, his quickness definitely makes him a freak. Duncan is not necessarily an athletic freak, but he is BY FAR, the most fundamentally superior player on the planet. Pau is good, but not even close to duncan Fundamentally speaking....


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> Well Jay Will has only played 12 minutes compared to Jamal's 21....
> 
> ...


Gotta throw Jalen and Trent into the defective guard pile as well, given that they are the balance of our back-court.

Ugh!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

9 unanswered points to begin the fourth...... 9!

I'm going to bed. 

Peace!


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: um erob*



> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> I never said any particular game. So your assertion that I did makes no "sence" at all.
> ...




I never said Pau was "as good" but for you to say "emphatically" at this point in their development that he won't be, and Curry will, is totally biased and yes "absurd" but you are entitled to your own opinion (smile).


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Thank God for _"LAW & ORDER."_


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

JWill and Jamal playing together in a BLOWOUT!!
I want Hubie as our coach!!!
The BEST game of the year followed by the WORST game of the year!
I'm having an anxiety attack!:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> Thank God for _"LAW & ORDER."_


What channel???


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Where is the little VOMIT smilie when you need one?


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Well guys, umm, this was fun. Congratulations to Memphis for killing us.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

YAAAAAAAAAY DALIBOR

YOU ARE POSSIBLY THE WORST PLAYER IN THE WNBA


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

If we even wanna think about playoffs next year we gotta learn how to beat the scum of the league on the road this season. This is an embarrassing loss.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Why isn't Bags getting some burn? This quarter has his name written all over it. Let the kids hit the showers. Fourth quarter line-up should be Jalen, Jay, Jamal, Trent, and Bags. JUst like when a Puppy dumps in the house, you rub his nose in it. Make these guys finish out their own mess.....

(I know it's not Bags' mess, but if he were any good we'd a better team, so he deserves it anyway. I'd throw ERob out there instead, but he's busy faking an injury)


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Beat the lakers and then lose by 40 to the grizzlies. I shoulda went to the gym tonight...


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

FINALLY!!!!
This was by far the LONGEST GAME of the year!!
I'm so GLAD it's over!!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Bust Midget*

24 min

12 points

6 TO's


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

LOL !!!

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

We're really Grizzled by the Grizzlies...

That's it from now on.. no more predicting loses and hoping that we will win... heheheheeh

I don't know I can't be mad as usual seeing our team lose. This is just hilarious... We won against the Lakers.. and the next day.. The Grizzlies beat us by 40. huhuhuh


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

**scratches head in confusion"":no:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Is Hubie a better coach than Cartwright?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yikes, the Lakers must really be played like bums. 

The Grizzlies beat the Bulls by 29?! Huh?! Please tell me the Bulls played a lot worse than they did yesterday!

I was having a bad day when the Lakers lost by 20-'effin-3, but now the Grizzlies beat the team the Lakers lost to by 17, by 20-'effin-9!!!

Aye-yi-yi!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*I can honestly say I predicted this would happen*

We are a young team and it takes time to learn what it takes to win in the NBA consistently. While we took a step back tonight. I hope the Bulls can build on their Laker victory and learn from this loss and beat whoever we play next.


121 points in a game is unacceptable. JWill is not that good. Hell we made them look like future hall of famers. Whenever a team shoots over 60% from the field, the other team did not TRY to play defense, and you deserve to lose.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Can we chalk another loss up to bad guard play? Where are our Boy Wonders in Jay or Jamal?


Wynn be careful; the mob wants a forward and doesn't want to read this. shhhhh quiet or they'll be all over you.

A huge trade for Rose.
A top 8 pick for JC.
A #2 pick for "Jay".

The Bull backcourt gets schooled and spanked and humiliated by Mr. Watson, Brevin Knight, Sweet shootin' Wesley Person and Vanilla Fudge!!!!!!

REECE GAINES AAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!

PRUNE THE ROSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Decades past, Erica Jong wrote a trashy novel called Fear of Flying.

Tonight the Bull put forth this trashy pulp product: Fear of Trying!

:hurl:


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sicky Dimpkins</b>!
> 
> Wynn be careful; the mob wants a forward and doesn't want to read this. shhhhh quiet or they'll be all over you.
> 
> ...



Vanilla Fudge, and Earl Watson combined for 20 assists in 50 minutes of basketball.

Nice Job Jay, Jamal, and Jalen...


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Potatoe</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what do you think Potatoe:

Rose 

for

Person & Knight


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sicky Dimpkins</b>!
> 
> 
> So what do you think Potatoe:
> ...



Not a chance.......

We are finally playing good "team" ball, after what I saw tonight Rose is the last player we need.

Jalen has good stats but he's a team killer IMO. He's also a cap killer and we have enough of those guys already.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Exactly what I expected and the appropriate response. I hope some of the younger Bull fans will take note.

Thank you Potatoe for your help in this exercise.

Bang for the buck. :yes: 
Role players. :yes:
I sure do miss NCBullsFan.

Once upon a time the Bull had a head case they didn't know what to do with and had the opportunity to launch him for a scorer that they needed. Those days are gone. The Bull can score just fine now thank you very much. The minutes/shots are only going to move more toward the front court next year folks.
A Marshall(3/4) type player at the MLE is what we need at the 2/3 and not $12 mil Jalen "I'm an All Star in my own mind and it's only a conspiracy of the ref's that keeps me from being one" Rose.

I'm sure we can all differ as to who fits that role but why oh why don't more proposals want to

*PRUNE THE ROSE* ?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sicky Dimpkins</b>!
> 
> *PRUNE THE ROSE* ?


Yes!

He's overpaid....he makes 12 mill. With the money he makes, he should be winning games, not losing games for us.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes!
> ...


Future and all other sober Bull fans:

Stand your ground. Say it loud and say it proud: *PRUNE THE ROSE*


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sicky Dimpkins</b>!
> 
> 
> Future and all other sober Bull fans:
> ...


LOL, I'll have to add that to the sig...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Potatoe</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Tis one game...


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> 'Tis one game...



I have seen over a dozen Bulls games this season, and it's pretty much been the same stuff.

Poor ball movement, no defense, and all round selfish play.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Potatoe</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sad, but true..... :sigh:


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Potatoe</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's finally fun to watch the Grizzlies play. It takes Jerry West and Hubie Brown to turn this team around and ... and that's 9 years of waiting.

But, I admit it your team is better than ours. and remember this is just one game ... :yes: Just like how we beat the Lakers. As soon as we get comfortable playing away games, it's going to be a different result :yes:


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

OK

I didn't read this whole game thread because I strated to come to a horrible realization.

I thought this was the best Bulls board on the net. Everyone seems to know what they're talking about regardless of which players you like, etc.

I watched the game last night. I even joked to a friend thinking I was being sarcastic and said "Rose will get blamed for this loss." Anyone who comprehends basketball, even a little, will know that the game was lost b/c of defense notably interior defense. 

No one played defense. 

Someone said that Eddy and Tyson are the only ones playing well. Sure, they scored some points but how many did they give up? A hell of a lot more then they scored. 

Rose played bad but in the grand scheme of the game he can be accounted for 10 misses but 7 assists. The Bulls lost by 39+. And Rose is the one who lost this game? Tyson and Eddy "brought it?" What? Brought what? The orange cones that subsituted for them on defense? 

This loss was a team effort. Blaming the guy on the team you hate is pointless. I wasn't expecting praise for him after he shot 50% from the field in the LA game. Or the fact that he's raised his fg% and his assists. But to see that he was being singled out after last night's disgusting team display is beyond lame. 

I guess I'll blame Trenton Hassell for the loss b/c he's the player that bugs me. Also Jay Williams. 

There - I blame last night on Hassell and Williams. Makes a lot of sense, huh.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> OK
> 
> I didn't read this whole game thread because I strated to come to a horrible realization.
> ...


:yes: :yes: :yes: 
:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> 
> 
> It's finally fun to watch the Grizzlies play. It takes Jerry West and Hubie Brown to turn this team around and ... and that's 9 years of waiting.
> ...


I don't buy this. The Bulls are coming off double digit loses to the Hawks, Wizards, Clippers, Magic, and Grizzlies. The Lakers win was nice, but the previous losses were just horrendous. 

I don't think the Bulls have turned the corner yet. They are still a very poor team defensively...maybe the worst in the league. Its going to take time and some personnel changes to improve this team on the defensive end IMO.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> OK
> 
> I didn't read this whole game thread because I strated to come to a horrible realization.
> ...




EXACTLY. would we have been blown out like this if marshall had started at center with blount at PF? hell no. we likely wouldnt have won but we would have at least played defense. since Jalen is our socalled leader, he gets all the blame from every single wanabe coach, but fact is that we dont D up AS A F'KING TEAM. Jalen is one man, heck.. look no furthen then Detroit, RIP hamilton is a pathetic defender but Detroit plays amazing TEAM DEFENSE and that hides RIP's defensive deficiencies.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I THOUGHT we got beat by 29.....*



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Yikes, the Lakers must really be played like bums.
> 
> The Grizzlies beat the Bulls by 29?! Huh?! Please tell me the Bulls played a lot worse than they did yesterday!
> ...


I kept reading posts on this thread talking about losing by 40 and 39+ and thought....nah....it wasn't quite that bad. Never watched much of it, but saw enough by halftime....it WAS a second half of a back to back AND a road game, right? As far as Rose goes, I never liked him anyways, cept last season when he played like a team leader...I doubt even Rose could be the ONLY place I would drop the blame on this one....:no:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> Tyson and Eddy "brought it?" What? Brought what? The orange cones that subsituted for them on defense?



:laugh: 


*Curry -->














<--Chandler*


Great post Lizzy. Agree 100%. The 4th letter of the alphabet was notably missing from the Bulls effort last night, the bigs especially. What a letdown.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The Grizz don't play again until Sunday, when the face the Hawks. I hope Memphis gives Atlanta a good beating and continues on a tear. It won't make up for that embarassing loss, but if they can smack around some other teams as well, somehow I'll feel at least a teeny-tiny bit better.


----------

